# South Dakota Geese



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Talked to my uncle a couple of hours ago and he said the snow geese were pouring into the Yankton area!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

Are you sure??? :lol: I sure hope they stay around for the weekend. My dogs getting board with the pigeon retrieving, time for SOB's!!!


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

I wasn't there to see myself, but my uncle wouldn't lie to me. My dad drove from Witchita to Sioux Falls today and said he saw non-stop flights all the way up!!!


----------



## Take.Em (Feb 27, 2004)

Some buddies were out for a drive yesterday evening and saw two different groups of Snows. Both groups numbered around 300 or and were south of Armour and in corn fields. Hopefully with a warm week we should have more birds moving up from NE. Also had a good string of geese flying over the house last night. It was dark but I could hear them clearly and for quiet a while. Sounded like Canada's and they were north bound.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

That's awesome. I was in Sodak last year when the flight came in. It's time to get ready.


----------



## GreatWhiteHunter (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm heading out to south dakota around the 14th, what is the migration usually like that time of year, and how does it look for this year?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's looking good this year as long as the weather stays nice.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

The middle of March is a right on the money most every year for spring snows in South Dakota. You should be sittin pretty with that date.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The last two years I've spring breaked it in Sodak. The middle of March does seem to be right on the money. :beer:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Snows are all the way up wo aberdeen!!! today we went out to scatterwood lake wich is about 20 miles south, southwest of aberdeen and we got 5 . Ill defanatley be in the decoys this weekend.


----------

